# Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels will be really good pros



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Wow, I have seen the televised Mavericks games as well as
the box scores for the untelevised games and I will say it
again, WOW.

Josh Howard can flat play. Other than his occasional poor shot
selection he is going to be great. He can simply get to the
basket. We are always wanting Finley to take it to the hoop
more well let me tell you Howard will take it to the hoop.
He is good defensively and he is a great rebounder with that
7-footer wingspan.

We also have GOT to find room on this roster for Marquis Daniels.
He is a 6'6" point guard with really long arms. He can pass,
defend and take anyone to the hoop. He put on a show against
Seattle where I was stunned at some of the moves he made.
Against Memphis he went off for 38 points and 6 assists. He
will absolutely eat alive smaller point guards. Off the dribble
and he can take them inside and simply shoot right over the top
of them. He destroyed Troy Bell and Earl Watson in that game.

If the Grizzlies offered us Troy Bell and Dahntay Jones for Josh
Howard and Marquis Daniels straight up I would have to laugh.
There is not a chance I would make that trade.
How in the hell Daniels went undrafted is an absolute mystery
to me. Hell, I would not trade him straight up for T.J. Ford after
what I have seen.

I realize its still only 4 games into Summer league but both these
guys look like they will be great pros for years to come.

They already have Howard signed now they absolutely have to
sign Daniels.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

WOW, i didnt even know that Daniel and Howard was that good. I knew Howard was the next Fin but Daniels, wow. Hows Mladen doing?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The young fellas' are looking good. Hopefully we see them in a Mavs jersey next season. :yes:


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

you cant put much stock into the summer league ive sene players who never sniffed the nba dominate in the summer league.. im not saying they wont be good but dont get crazy off these games..


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Keith Closs</b>!
> you cant put much stock into the summer league ive sene players who never sniffed the nba dominate in the summer league.. im not saying they wont be good but dont get crazy off these games..


Obviously, they will not be able to dominate in the real league
like a player may do in the summer league. But you can certainly
compare them to other draft choices, other players who do play
in the NBA and are playing in the Summer league. They are
certainly playing against better talent then they played against
in the College game.

Its a step up but they still have a much bigger step from here
to the real NBA. I don't think anyone expects these guys to
come into the league and dominate but I do think they can
contribute and develop. I am just impressed with what both
players bring to the Mavericks. I think both guys can fill a role
which can help the Mavs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marquis Daniels can play, and that is a FACT. He was a PG/Point Forward in college and some GM's just fell asleep really. I think he will make the roster of Dallas.

The fact that Howard and Daniels are playing well bodes well for the future of the Mavs. They will need guys to play next to Dirk because in another 3 years Dirk will need to move to PF, so these guys can fill the wing spots. 

Does anyone know how Mladen is playing?

Bye Walt Williams.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> Does anyone know how Mladen is playing?
> 
> Bye Walt Williams.


I have to say that I have not been impressed with Mladen
at all. So far he looks like one of those filler guys that you
use to fill out your Summer league roster.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

mladen is just not ready man. he's really strugglign this summer and struggled overseas last year.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

When these two guys get in the game next year it won't be much drop off from the starters.


----------

